# Is it IBS...?



## LizW (Sep 20, 2012)

Early this year I suddenly started having numerous bowel movements a day when my usual pattern had been once in the morning and that was it. After a while I went to the doctor and had all the usual tests - blood, colonscopy etc, which didn't show anything else so IBS was the diagnosis. At the same time I was also registered under the hospital for an ovarian cyst which was getting larger and larger. At this time I was in considerable pain but didn't know if it was the IBS or the cyst. The gastro put me on 10mg Citalopram to see if that would help the IBS pain and I was also taking 6 paracetamol a day but still in a lot of pain. I finally convinced the gynae to operate to take out the cyst as I was due to have an overseas holiday and was worried if it might burst whilst I was away. Anyway had the cyst and ovary removed and the surgeon found a lot of endometriosis which was removed at the same time. They recommended I have a contraceptive implant to stop the endometriosis coming back which I had put in three months ago.Following recovery from the operation I didn't have anymore stomach pain and my bowels went back to normal - I therefore convinced myself that I'd never had IBS and it was all to do with the cyst and endometriosis.Well 4 months on from my operation my overactive bowels have started again - I admit the pain isn't quite as bad this time but I can't believe it is back. My doctor just presumes its another IBS flare up and can't explain why it went away completely after my operation and has put me back on the Citaopram, which I stopped taking.I'm sick of being tied to the toilet - I can have a bowel movement up to 8 times a day. I'm taking peppermint oil capsules and have just ordered some probiotic tablets someone mentioned on here and have booked in for hynotherapy - basically I'll try anything to make this manageable!Can endometriosis come back so quickly or do I have to resign myself to really having IBS?


----------



## zesbe (Sep 7, 2012)

LizW said:


> Early this year I suddenly started having numerous bowel movements a day when my usual pattern had been once in the morning and that was it. After a while I went to the doctor and had all the usual tests - blood, colonscopy etc, which didn't show anything else so IBS was the diagnosis. At the same time I was also registered under the hospital for an ovarian cyst which was getting larger and larger. At this time I was in considerable pain but didn't know if it was the IBS or the cyst. The gastro put me on 10mg Citalopram to see if that would help the IBS pain and I was also taking 6 paracetamol a day but still in a lot of pain. I finally convinced the gynae to operate to take out the cyst as I was due to have an overseas holiday and was worried if it might burst whilst I was away. Anyway had the cyst and ovary removed and the surgeon found a lot of endometriosis which was removed at the same time. They recommended I have a contraceptive implant to stop the endometriosis coming back which I had put in three months ago.Following recovery from the operation I didn't have anymore stomach pain and my bowels went back to normal - I therefore convinced myself that I'd never had IBS and it was all to do with the cyst and endometriosis.Well 4 months on from my operation my overactive bowels have started again - I admit the pain isn't quite as bad this time but I can't believe it is back. My doctor just presumes its another IBS flare up and can't explain why it went away completely after my operation and has put me back on the Citaopram, which I stopped taking.I'm sick of being tied to the toilet - I can have a bowel movement up to 8 times a day. I'm taking peppermint oil capsules and have just ordered some probiotic tablets someone mentioned on here and have booked in for hynotherapy - basically I'll try anything to make this manageable!Can endometriosis come back so quickly or do I have to resign myself to really having IBS?


I could be wrong but I believe hormones are tied to both endo and IBS. If that is the case, you could experience a flare in both if hormones flare up. It is possible to have both. Also, some meds can cause constipation. If you had IBS-D and took something with a binding effect, it could have caused your stools to become normal instead of causing constipation as well. I am new to IBS though, just diagnosed recently after what felt like 1 million tests. My doctors have suspected endo before as well due to problems with that time of the month including severe pain, but wanted to do exploratory surgery to confirm, so I refused. My issues get way worse at that time of the month, but until changing my diet, I couldn't find any relief from the IBS-D. I am also on a priobiotic because my gastro told me to take them. Anyway, hopefully someone who knows better can give you a better answer. I'm just speaking from experience and what I've learned through research. I hope this helps a little.


----------



## LizW (Sep 20, 2012)

Had it confirmed that I have another huge cyst on my opposite ovary which is probably caused by more endometriosis - so that appears to be my primary problem and it causing IBS type symptoms. So hopefully once the cyst and endo are sorted the IBS symptoms will go as well. Downside is that this time it's looking like a hysterectomy


----------

